# snoway 26 series or western HTS?



## Mad Max 4x4

Don't know which one to buy.
Looks like the hts is a very lite duty plow.
What do you guys think?
It will be going on a 2010 dodge ram 1500st short box.
Thanks guys max Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff

I'm asking Basher some of the same questions on here right now. He's a Sno-Way dealer and has a lot of knowledge about these plows. I want a 26R series Snoway for my '07 Ram truck, and I'm just finding out if it's too much weight. From everything that I've read, the Sno-Way is a WAY MORE heavier duty plow that can stand up to light commercial work. The HTS, just doesn't even seem to compare. Neither does Fisher's HT series plow.


----------



## basher

Mad Max 4x4;1485739 said:


> Don't know which one to buy.
> Looks like the hts is a very lite duty plow.
> What do you guys think?
> It will be going on a 2010 dodge ram 1500st short box.
> Thanks guys max Thumbs Up


26 series Snoway, down pressure and wireless with a set of timbrens and 4/500lbs ballast.
get it soon and get a free 4 sight lighting upgradeThumbs Up


----------



## [email protected]

Cant go wrong either way...dealer support should be a major factor in your choice. Or a snow dogg MD 7.5 and save some $$$$


----------



## Mad Max 4x4

Basher what has change on lets say today's 26 series to an 5 year old one? Has snoway made them better or are they the same? I had a 29 series before. Are they pretty much the same plow? Thanks


----------



## basher

Mad Max 4x4;1485883 said:


> Basher what has change on lets say today's 26 series to an 5 year old one?


  different animal the new 26 series is an all steel blade with revised black iron, different light bar, lights, controller. they all have EIS, available 4 sight and rechargeable wireless.

they both (26 and 26R) run the same hydraulic package has the big boys (29R, Vee, and revo)


----------



## Mad Max 4x4

So the snoway is a better built plow then the HTS? Also do i need to run 2 batteries or will one be enough? I think the alternator is a 160 amp and does the front bumper need to be trimmed for the snoway to fit? Thank you for your time and knowledgeThumbs Up


----------



## basher

Mad Max 4x4;1486040 said:


> do i need to run 2 batteries or will one be enough? I think the alternator is a 160 amp
> 
> No need for a second if you have a good high amp hour battery, Snoway has one of (if not the) lowest amp draws of any plow. I would increase the size of the charge wire from the alternator the factory wire is very under-sized. Search the forum there are many threads on doing this some pertaining to your specific vehicle.
> 
> and does the front bumper need to be trimmed for the snoway to fit?


The application guide says yes, the instructions say maybe, and one installer says if you mount the center member lowest position you do not. I know on my2500 truck we mounted the center member at the lowest setting with-out trimming the fascia but it hit every parking barrier, etc so I raised it and trimmed the fascia.

http://www.snoway.com/service/Updates/97101588B.pdf


----------



## Mad Max 4x4

Basher i have a couple more questions (I'm trying to do this better the second time around)
1 Whats a good battery to run the plow? (brand and model)
2 What kind of ballast to have in the back?
Thank you so much! Mad Max


----------



## basher

Mad Max 4x4;1486373 said:


> Basher i have a couple more questions (I'm trying to do this better the second time around)
> 1 Whats a good battery to run the plow? (brand and model)
> 
> I use NAPA highest rated amp hour that I can fit in the truck but any quality manufacturers product will work fine, I like dual posts so I can wire accessories to a different post then the truck, effectively using the battery as a filter.
> 
> 2 What kind of ballast to have in the back?


Naked women work well and are mulch more fun to load, you can also use sand bags, cinder block, water jugs (10 gallon of water = 83.6lbs plus container) remember if you use ballast (ballast can be anywhere in the bed) you need more weight then if you use a counter weight (located behind the rear axles.) I carry a spreader (ballast) so I typically have 1.5/2K lbs in the rear while if I carried a counter weight it would only be around 6/800 lbs.. IMPORTANT secure your counter weight WELL nothing worse than hitting a snow pile and have your ballast join you in the cab.


----------

